# Dewalt 735 Planer



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Does anyone have the Dewalt 735 planer? I just ordered it and am waiting for it to show up at my door. My question is, All I ordered was the planer and whatever comes with it, should I have ordered the infeed/outfeed tables for it or is this something I can build for myself? Thanks, Jeremy:blink:


----------



## Suz (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi,
I see that your message sat on the forum since yesterday and no one responded to your question.
I have had my 735 for over two years and still don't have the extension tables for it. I do have a home made outfeed table sitting next to my planer however. The way my workshop is set up, I have a table next to my planer stand and the board just exits onto the table.
I just hold the board on the infeed so I can control the height of it to eliminate the snipe.
But, I keep looking at my 735 to figure out if and how I should make some tables for it.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for replying Suz, I thought I was the only one who could see this forum..ha ha. I got my planer 2 days ago and played with it a little bit. I am gonna have to build some sort of infeed & outfeed table for it. I have crazy amounts of 16' or longer rough material to plane so I think an infeed table with the outfeed will help alot with snipe.


----------



## Norrud (Oct 31, 2006)

*Price Drop*

Was at my local Lowes today and they have a price drop on the DW735. Cost is now $455 plus tax. That's $100 off their regular price. Not sure why the price drop on this machine. I think it's time for me to get one.

Ron


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll tell ya Rob, Buy this machine! I absolutly love it. It's my first planer that ive owned but not my first time using one and all the other benchtop models i have used don't come close to the dewalt 735. I bought mine off ebay for 359.00 reconditioned. It did come with a 1 year factory warranty and i had to pay shipping like 40.00 I think. Go ahead and find a big hole in the ground to throw all the shavings in though. This machine is mean bud and means business and the 2 speeds are fantastic and leave a finish that requires very little sanding. So spend your childrens college edu and get it and tell me how worth it, it was..ha ha Jeremy


----------



## Suz (Dec 8, 2006)

firefighteremt153 said:


> Thanks for replying Suz, I thought I was the only one who could see this forum..ha ha. I got my planer 2 days ago and played with it a little bit. I am gonna have to build some sort of infeed & outfeed table for it. I have crazy amounts of 16' or longer rough material to plane so I think an infeed table with the outfeed will help alot with snipe.


Okay, if you need some long tables to plane that 16' stock maybe you want to look at my idea. I have 4 of these adjustable rollers that I tried using with my Woodmaster. That was a bad idea because the boards keep knocking the stands over. 
So what I did then was to build two 8' x 14 inch tops that would slip over the rollers and now I have two fully adjustable tables that I can adjust the heights and they are light and easy to adjust. BTW, I made the tables out of OSB with the slippery side out. Then I just glued and screwed some 1 x 1 1/2 strips along the sides for strength. 
To help with the snipe problem with my Woodmaster I raise the back ends of the tables about 6 inches and then when the board comes out of the planer the end will rise up and keep the other end down against the bed of the planer. 
Have fun!


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

The table i was thinking of building in my head is a little different than your idea. I was thinking of just a flat smooth table with the middle of it resest enough to where the planer infeed/outfeed is flush with the table. I was thinking of using MDF for the table top. Do you think this sounds like a good idea or should I make it adjustable like yours?


----------



## gary696 (Apr 10, 2008)

firefighteremt153 said:


> I'll tell ya Rob, Buy this machine! I absolutly love it. It's my first planer that ive owned but not my first time using one and all the other benchtop models i have used don't come close to the dewalt 735. I bought mine off ebay for 359.00 reconditioned. It did come with a 1 year factory warranty and i had to pay shipping like 40.00 I think. Go ahead and find a big hole in the ground to throw all the shavings in though. This machine is mean bud and means business and the 2 speeds are fantastic and leave a finish that requires very little sanding. So spend your childrens college edu and get it and tell me how worth it, it was..ha ha Jeremy


Hope your knives last longer than mine. I've had problems with the knives chipping out, even with 1/32" depth of cut in soft cedar. Anyone else having DW 735 knive problems?


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I originaly built this for my delta so It didn't take much to put my 735 on it.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Gary, so far my blades have held up pretty good. I've planed appox 400-500 LF of walnut and maybe 100LF of cherry on just one side of the blades and they are still cutting like they are new. Seeing this is my first planer, I'm not sure exactly how much I should get out of these but so far I'm pleased. 

Daryl, this is the planer stand I made for mine. Works very well, but I do like how you can fold yours up and save some space. Might look into modifing mine to do something similiar to yours..


----------



## Suz (Dec 8, 2006)

firefighteremt153 said:


> The table i was thinking of building in my head is a little different than your idea. I was thinking of just a flat smooth table with the middle of it resest enough to where the planer infeed/outfeed is flush with the table. I was thinking of using MDF for the table top. Do you think this sounds like a good idea or should I make it adjustable like yours?


Wow, I'm sorry that I didn't respond to your message before now, but for some reason I didn't read this post.
Anyway, I made my tables adjustable to use with my Woodmaster. Unlike the DeWalt that the head moves up and down and the bed is stationary, the WM's bed is what moves. So the tables have to be somewhat adjustable.
If I only had the 735 I'd make a stationary height table.


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

Too many good ideas! I'm sooo confused now... I just dont know which to copy. All awesome designs!

FireFighter.. the design you described is almost identicle to what I did for my miter saw, I think it would work fine. Just dont get caught in the trap I did... I was such a nice flat surface I ended up using it as a work bench all the time. I'm currently starting the construction of a big dedicated bench so I stay away from all the other flat surfaces in my shop.
Randy


----------



## jsosa (Apr 19, 2008)

firefighteremt153 said:


> Hey Gary, so far my blades have held up pretty good. I've planed appox 400-500 LF of walnut and maybe 100LF of cherry on just one side of the blades and they are still cutting like they are new. Seeing this is my first planer, I'm not sure exactly how much I should get out of these but so far I'm pleased.
> 
> Daryl, this is the planer stand I made for mine. Works very well, but I do like how you can fold yours up and save some space. Might look into modifying mine to do something similar to yours..


Hi, New to the boards and was looking at your design for the planer infeed/outfeed table and I like what I see. could you post with some more info on the adjustability of the table, and how you built it?

Thanks Jsosa


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

jsosa said:


> Hi, New to the boards and was looking at your design for the planer infeed/outfeed table and I like what I see. could you post with some more info on the adjustability of the table, and how you built it?
> 
> Thanks Jsosa


 Thanks Jsosa, Another guy asked me the same question. I have a thread posted about this stand http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3556
Check it out and if you need more help/pics then feel free to ask.


----------



## oldchipster (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone looking for a portable table for their DeWalt planer, Lowes has a very sturdy collapsible table with extension rollers to 9ft. by Delta. Capacity is 400 lbs. and rolls like a dolly. I use it for my 733, had to make anchors to hold it on but no big problem. It also has a hydraulic assist when setting up. Sold for $179. JUst thought someone may be interested.


----------



## stormking (Feb 12, 2009)

firefighteremt153 said:


> Does anyone have the Dewalt 735 planer? I just ordered it and am waiting for it to show up at my door. My question is, All I ordered was the planer and whatever comes with it, should I have ordered the infeed/outfeed tables for it or is this something I can build for myself? Thanks, Jeremy:blink:


Back to the original question, but first let me say that I have my 735 on a stand like Gary's (a good plan), the outfeed table can help with more than just outfeed... the rubber rollers will tend to lose their tack over time and particularly if your shop is cold, causing the roller to spin... while cleaning with denatured alcohol definitely helps, if you set the proprietary, DeWalt outfeed table just a bit higher than the height of the planer base, it will tend to hold the workpiece tighter to the roller and not slip as much... given the cost of the rollers, $100 to replace, a bargain...


----------

